# flyrod outing?



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Quix20 and I were wondering if there was any interest for a Lansing area flyrod outing, possibly first weekend in April, for (hopefully) bedding Crappie at Lake Ovid. Also would welcome other suggestions.
Double-hauls away! 
Dave


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

come one come all...

it will be fun. if you dont have a flyrod that is okay. i have an extra one for you to use, and i am sure there are a few guys that can bring an extra one also. if not, then you can always use a spinning rod with a casting bubble on it!! that is what i started throwing flies with. either way, bedding crappie or gills are a blast on a fly.

you can either fish from shore, or if you have a float boat, canoe, jon boat, or whatever you can use that too. the possibilities on this lake are endless for fishing!! 

also, if you dont have any flies, i am sure we can help you out in that dept. also. 

lets see who all we can get, and what day will be best for everyone before we decide on a specific date, time, ect. please post or pm either dave or myself and we can make sure it all gets setup.

besides, these fish are a whole lot easier than those other stupid steelhead!!J/K of course i love chasing steel too, but i need to get the good vibes going so i can get back on par with the fishing gods!!!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Hmmm!!!!!! 

Sounds temping


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I'm in, schedule permitting of course. I'd have to be one of the fellas that need to borrow equipment though, I've never touched a fly rod before, sounds fun. Keep me posted please.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Weather is obviously doing a NUMBER on the idea of flyfishing. Never fear.....it WILL warm up eventually. Maybe April 13? Any thoughts?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

dave, i was finally able to check the water temp in my pond. it was only 46. i figure because it is smaller and shallower than the lake then it would need to be around 56 or so before the lake even decides to cooperate with us!!! hopefully some warm weather is on the way to us. a few days of 60 and sun and some nights above freezing would be a nice gesture!!!!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I wish we had open water up here. But the ice is still fishable. Can't wait for sping. Keep me posted on the outing.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Ice? where?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Mullett, black, and burt lk. to name a few.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Weather report looks good for Saturday and Sunday.....if it holds, maybe we can do it this weekend. Sean, Kevin, you still up for it? I have to work Saturday morning till about 10:00, but I don't think time of day will make much difference.
Anyone else out there want to get involved?
Dave


----------



## phoggcutter (Jan 7, 2001)

Darn splitshot I though I was gonna be able to try out my new Fly Rod out there on Ovid!  
 FOG


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

now ray, if you read one of my first posts on this, it also says you can use a spinning rod. we are not trying to limit anyone to anything here. like all outings this is open to anyone who is willing to come. 

but the more i think about it, the more i see what you are saying. i guess we should have called this an early season panfish outing rather than a flyrod outing. 

dave and I talked at the ice fishing outing about flyrodding the lake when the gills started to spawn. we thought it would be fun to get a bunch of guys together to fish with whatever equip. they wanted. just like all the other outings!! 

i hope you know me better than that. i would not exclude anyone from any type of outing. well, except for this squirrel monkey guy i keep hearing about!! 

sorry if anyone thought that we were excluding them from this. that was not the point. so please if you felt that way let us know. we are truly sorry if we offended anyone by this. if you would like to get into some panfish please come along. but dave i am not good for this weekend. i promised my son i would take him steelheading once when it got warm and it is supposed to be nice this weekend. but if there is enough interest in this weekend, maybe i will change plans and take him for gills instead.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'll make it in the p/m on sat if ya'll are still on!!! p.s. i won't be flyfishing i'm still welcome?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i understand ray. that is why i corrected it. i sure hope we didnt hurt any feelings or anything like that. 

like i said before, everyone is welcome to come!! yes SFK even if all you have is a cane pole. 

treehunter, i guess you can come too. but i dont know if we want to go to any of your hot holes. seems to me we did that during the ice fishing outing here, and i dont remember anyone catching any fish  j/k. i will follow anyone that knows the water (as long as they dont get to far ahead of me in the water!!)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sie sprechen zu viel


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Treehunter, don't let him get to you.
He's been following us around for over a year.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Hey Dave and others,

can ya post the when and wheres? I'd like to come but can't make any promises. School is crazy right now, I dont' have time to breathe 

keep me posted--and I would need to borrow any equipment, I don't have any up here at school--none at all.

thanks,

yoop


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Just had a chance to read the posts, since my last one.
In terms of plans, weather report looks real good for both Saturday and Sunday. We already have one vote for Saturday p.m., which I would like to second. I would therefore suggest that we meet Saturday at about 2 pm. I can suggest three meeting locations. In my order of preference: 
Option#1: The swimming beach, at the north end of the park. This area has the largest area of wadable water, plus it will be the warmest, because of being on the north side. Requires a bit of a walk (200 yards or so) to get to the water. If there are non-waders, I can bring my canoe, and two or three of us can carry it to the beach.
Option #2 would be for the "waders" to meet at the swimming beach and any "boaters" to meet at the boat launch (I don't think the dock is in yet, if that is a concern) and then meet up with the waders at the north end.
Option#3: The first picnic area past the dam. a bit less wadable water, but more fishable from shore. Not quite as warm as the north shore, but still gets a good bit of sun.
Anyone and everyone who is interested, please add your thoughts.
Now for some clarifications: As Sean mentioned, we certainly did not mean to exclude anyone, by suggesting a flyfishing outing. I will plan to bring along a couple sets of spinning gear, outfitted with casting bubbles and rubber spiders and/or tube jigs, which are KILLER for bedding Gills and Crappie. Also, if anyone is interested in learning to flycast, I am sure Sean and I would both be glad to give a couple quick lessons. 
Any and all anglers, bringing any and all equipment, are more than welcome


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

if people are planning on bringing boats please post. i would like to bring my float boat, but only if there are going to be other boats also. 

sounds like my son doesnt really want to go fishing this weekend so it looks like i am in. please keep me informed of where we are going to meet, and if you have FRS radios lets plan on a channel to so if anyone (namely me) gets lost we can get in contact.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Well, Looks like the rest of April is shot for me But I told my wife to make plans to come down to the carp derby.  NO If's Ands Or Butts About it


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

For any and all interested parties:
Any preferences for meeting locations? 
I'd like to plan on meeting at the swimming beach parking lot at 2pm on Saturday, if everyone else will also be using waders. I will bring spinning gear and casting bubbles, as posted earlier, plus will be glad to give some crash-course flycasting tips, for anyone interested. I do have an extra pair of waders, as well; I think they are size 10. (Sean, I STILL think you should feel free to bring your float boat: be glad to help you carry it). 
If there are people who will either use boats, or fish from shore, then we can make other arrangements. 

Sean, Dennis, Kevin, anyone else....what is your pleasure?
Dave


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

bring it !!! joe and myself will be in float tubes ,, Sean bring your float boat ,, dave by the swimming area sounds good ,, channel 7,, i'm after fish!!! any and all  any body have extra fly pole i would love to try it !! but i'll be fishing for any biters,, see you all sat


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

well, if everyone else is going to be in boats i will bring mine. dave you should bring your canoe just incase someone shows up and doesnt have anything to float in. i cant wait!! this weather is really helping us out for this. with a warm rain tommorow the water temp should be about right. later tonight i am going to my pond to do some fishing and i will take a water temp and see what it is like. hopefully above 50!!!

so 2pm at the swimming beach and chan. 7 on the FRS. sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Gotta love it!
When was the last time the weather forecast actually looked like it was going to HELP an outing????
I'll be at the beach parking lot by 2pm. Unfortunately, I can't bring the canoe (discovered that the luggage rack on the new van won't work with the canoe, no time to modify it) but I will bring my extra waders and spinning poles as mentioned before.
Can't wait to see Sean's float boat. Dennis....you SURE they make float tubes big enough for you (LOL)!
Looking forward to some fishing, and to seeing you guys again!
Once again, anyone else who is interested, regardless of preferred tackle, is welcome to join us!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

can't make it


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I read some of the posts on the warmwater forum, especially the "Spring is here, fish are not" thread that Sean responded to: looks like the water may still be a bit cool, so I will bring a couple dozen minnows, some waxworms and teardrops for us to use on spinning gear. I will still start with a flyrod, but one way or the other, I WANT FISH!!!!!!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i was thinking the same thing dave. live bait may be the ticket tommrow. i guess i will have to break out all the old rods and re-line the ones i havent used in quite some time. gives me something to do tonight!!

see ya tommorow.


----------

